# GC t-shirt limited time offer



## GuitarsCanada (Dec 30, 2005)

CHECK IT OUT AND GET YOURS NOW 

http://teespring.com/guitarscanadatee


----------



## sulphur (Jun 2, 2011)

I'm down for two!


----------



## Clean Channel (Apr 18, 2011)

I've reserved one!


----------



## GuitarsCanada (Dec 30, 2005)

It's kind of cool because demand dictates it. I don't have to go out at buy a bunch of shirts and sit on them. If we reach the minimum they print the shirts and send them out


----------



## GuitarsCanada (Dec 30, 2005)

I ordered one myself actually


----------



## Stratin2traynor (Sep 27, 2006)

Ordered mine!


----------



## Chito (Feb 17, 2006)

Same here.


----------



## GuitarsCanada (Dec 30, 2005)

Right on man


----------



## dodgechargerfan (Mar 22, 2006)

I got one, too.


----------



## fredyfreeloader (Dec 11, 2010)

got mine ordered


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

I'd buy three if they came in black.

My wife thinks I'm certifiable. I have three of any shirt I really like.


----------



## Chito (Feb 17, 2006)

We just need 6 more orders and we're ready to roll!


----------



## GuitarsCanada (Dec 30, 2005)

Milkman said:


> I'd buy three if they came in black.
> 
> My wife thinks I'm certifiable. I have three of any shirt I really like.


might have been available in black I can't remember. but I did select the premium shirt so it's of good quality.


----------



## GuitarsCanada (Dec 30, 2005)

Chito said:


> We just need 6 more orders and we're ready to roll!


lets get those 6 on order. I want mine too


----------



## Intrepid (Oct 9, 2008)

I just ordered two of the T-shirts. They look pretty cool.


----------



## Chito (Feb 17, 2006)

I like the part in the back that says 'member'. Makes me feel I belong. LOL


----------



## GuitarsCanada (Dec 30, 2005)

Only 4 more and this order is live


----------



## bluzfish (Mar 12, 2011)

Okay, I ordered one even though I prefer a 3x XL to allow for shrinkage and a nice loose fit but 2x XL will do. Yay. I can hardly wait til it gets here.


----------



## Jimmy_D (Jul 4, 2009)

Done deal...


----------



## zurn (Oct 21, 2009)

Sorry but I'm not too crazy about the color, put me down for grey and/or black ones though.

Sent from my TF300T using Tapatalk


----------



## GuitarsCanada (Dec 30, 2005)

zurn said:


> Sorry but I'm not too crazy about the color, put me down for grey and/or black ones though.
> 
> Sent from my TF300T using Tapatalk


perhaps another run at some point


----------



## fredyfreeloader (Dec 11, 2010)

Who cares what colour the shirt is it's cool, hey old fat guy walks in too the mall wearing one of these, on the back it says Canadian Guitar Forum MEMBER, now your the coolest old fart in the mall.


----------



## davetcan (Feb 27, 2006)

I was number 14, just need one more to make this happen.


----------



## bluzfish (Mar 12, 2011)

zurn said:


> Sorry but I'm not too crazy about the color, put me down for grey and/or black ones though.


Yes, but with the right bag and accessories, I think the colours will look fabulous!! :congratulatory:


----------



## zurn (Oct 21, 2009)

bluzfish said:


> Yes, but with the right bag and accessories, I think the colours will look fabulous!! :congratulatory:


You're probably right so I went ahead and ordered one anyway, number 15 here!


----------



## GuitarsCanada (Dec 30, 2005)

This order is now live folks. Anyone that wants one can still order one while the timer is running. Once that ends the shirts will be made up and shipped


----------



## Noise Supply (May 31, 2013)

I think I was number 5, a couple of days ago - I'm impressed and happy to see it went beyond it's goal already!


----------



## Mooh (Mar 7, 2007)

Ordered. Thanks, great idea.

Peace, Mooh.


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

GuitarsCanada said:


> This order is now live folks. Anyone that wants one can still order one while the timer is running. Once that ends the shirts will be made up and shipped


If we do this again and can order black, I'll take three.

Enjoy.


----------



## GuitarsCanada (Dec 30, 2005)

Anyone that wants in on this order do so today. I will probably end the offer early tomorrow and get these shipped out. We will do another one later in the year and go with black so Mike can get his order in. I will probably get a few in black as well


----------



## davetcan (Feb 27, 2006)

I'd have ordered 3 in black also  Or white for that matter.



GuitarsCanada said:


> Anyone that wants in on this order do so today. I will probably end the offer early tomorrow and get these shipped out. We will do another one later in the year and go with black so Mike can get his order in. I will probably get a few in black as well


----------



## GuitarsCanada (Dec 30, 2005)

davetcan said:


> I'd have ordered 3 in black also  Or white for that matter.


Ya, we will do another one. I kind of want to get my hands on this one and check out the quality and printing. I am hoping they are nice.


----------



## cheezyridr (Jun 8, 2009)

like the others, if you do black, i'm in.


----------



## Hamstrung (Sep 21, 2007)

Looks like a run of black or white will be a huge hit... the current beige ones will be collector's items then!


----------



## GuitarsCanada (Dec 30, 2005)

we will do another run of black. I like the first one but like black as well


----------



## Chito (Feb 17, 2006)

Just ordered the black hoodie.


----------



## GuitarsCanada (Dec 30, 2005)

Anyone get their shirt yet? I am still waiting but want to hear about the quality, printing etc.


----------



## davetcan (Feb 27, 2006)

Just got mine. I'd say quality is just "OK". Pretty lightweight material although the printing is good. The XL size is also pretty small, I have visions of it shrinking after one wash, hopefully I'm wrong 

Hoping the blacks are better quality, especially the hoodie, and glad I ordered the 2XL.



GuitarsCanada said:


> Anyone get their shirt yet? I am still waiting but want to hear about the quality, printing etc.


----------



## GuitarsCanada (Dec 30, 2005)

davetcan said:


> Just got mine. I'd say quality is just "OK". Pretty lightweight material although the printing is good. The XL size is also pretty small, I have visions of it shrinking after one wash, hopefully I'm wrong
> 
> Hoping the blacks are better quality, especially the hoodie, and glad I ordered the 2XL.


Good information. Although I am a bit pissed. I was hoping this was going to be a nice option for whenever I wanted to offer some. But the blacks were a different shirt (company) so we will see on those. I still have not gotten this version yet.


----------



## Chito (Feb 17, 2006)

Got mine today too. I'm going to echo Dave's comments about it. It'll be interesting to see what happens after it's been washed. It's made in the USA though. I've not seen a t-shirt made in the US in a while.


----------



## GuitarsCanada (Dec 30, 2005)

Chito said:


> Got mine today too. I'm going to echo Dave's comments about it. It'll be interesting to see what happens after it's been washed. It's made in the USA though. I've not seen a t-shirt made in the US in a while.


Its a bit disappointing since I specifically selected the higher grade shirt. There were cheaper ones but I wanted a good quality shirt. As mentioned the black ones are from a different maker. Supposedly all their stuff is made in the USA


----------



## Chito (Feb 17, 2006)

GuitarsCanada said:


> Its a bit disappointing since I specifically selected the higher grade shirt. There were cheaper ones but I wanted a good quality shirt. As mentioned the black ones are from a different maker. Supposedly all their stuff is made in the USA


Yeah it says made in the USA. Also, it's probably not going to shrink as it is 50% polyester, 25% Rayon and 25% cotton. My wife loves the material though.


----------



## GuitarsCanada (Dec 30, 2005)

Chito said:


> Yeah it says made in the USA. Also, it's probably not going to shrink as it is 50% polyester, 25% Rayon and 25% cotton. My wife loves the material though.


Actually, this T is "supposed" to be super light. Here is the description of the tri blend 

*This tri-blend tee is a staff and customer favourite! Super light weight: 6.7 oz. This unique fabric combination creates a super soft feel, excellent durability through repeated washes, and a nice drape that flatters all different body types. Seamless single rib collar and shoulder to shoulder taping for a polished, tailored look.



*


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

I'll let you know once I receive mine. I ordered three of the black Ts in medium.

Thick and heavy is not necessarily higher quality. As for being made in the USA, that only means the labour portion of the cost is probably more than it might be if they were sourced offshore.


----------



## GuitarsCanada (Dec 30, 2005)

Milkman said:


> I'll let you know once I receive mine. I ordered three of the black Ts in medium.
> 
> Thick and heavy is not necessarily higher quality. As for being made in the USA, that only means the labour portion of the cost is probably more than it might be if they were sourced offshore.


Agreed. I checked on the black ones. They are also tri-blend but from "American Apparel" so should be the same light weight material. The hoodies are supposedly a heavier material


----------



## bluzfish (Mar 12, 2011)

I haven't got mine yet but I'm a little worried about the sizing. I've experienced some manufacturers' XL being actually as small as an M compared to another manufacturer. I'm keeping my fingers crossed.


----------



## faracaster (Mar 9, 2006)

I guess I should read the WHOLE thread before jumping.
I just saw this and went to the link. I ordered a oatmeal T. But did not see a black or hoodie option.
So...are these all gone or will I still get one?
thx 
Pete


----------



## GuitarsCanada (Dec 30, 2005)

faracaster said:


> I guess I should read the WHOLE thread before jumping.
> I just saw this and went to the link. I ordered a oatmeal T. But did not see a black or hoodie option.
> So...are these all gone or will I still get one?
> thx
> Pete


Try this link for the black one Pete, Might still be able to get an order in http://teespring.com/guitarscanadatee


----------



## zurn (Oct 21, 2009)

I ordered everything in large, worst case scenario they end up being used by my 10 year old


----------



## faracaster (Mar 9, 2006)

GuitarsCanada said:


> Try this link for the black one Pete, Might still be able to get an order in http://teespring.com/guitarscanadatee


thanks Scott....orders placed


----------



## copperhead (May 24, 2006)

Any one get the Black T shirt & hoodie yet ..


----------



## GuitarsCanada (Dec 30, 2005)

copperhead said:


> Any one get the Black T shirt & hoodie yet ..


I dont think I received a shipping notice on the first batch of black ones yet. They should be going out soon though. We only need two more orders on this second set of black shirts and hoodies to get it rolling 
http://teespring.com/guitarscanadatee


----------



## sulphur (Jun 2, 2011)

15 of 15, after my two hoodies. 8)


----------



## GuitarsCanada (Dec 30, 2005)

sulphur said:


> 15 of 15, after my two hoodies. 8)


Your the man


----------



## sulphur (Jun 2, 2011)

This run is still open until August 5th, according to the email prompt I received.


----------



## GuitarsCanada (Dec 30, 2005)

sulphur said:


> This run is still open until August 5th, according to the email prompt I received.


Correct. But the first run of black should be shipping soon. This is the second run for the black


----------



## zurn (Oct 21, 2009)

I received my beige one today. I ordered a large and it's pretty much the same size as all my other large t-shirts. I love the fabric, it breaths and feels good on the skin. Some might find it too thin though, it's almost see-through. I like my T's a little shorter but all in all I like it cause it's really comfortable.


----------



## bluzfish (Mar 12, 2011)

I wonder when they shipped the beige ones. Of course, it can take up to 2 weeks to mail an ordinary letter from Edmonton to Vancouver so...


----------



## zurn (Oct 21, 2009)

bluzfish said:


> I wonder when they shipped the beige ones. Of course, it can take up to 2 weeks to mail an ordinary letter from Edmonton to Vancouver so...


Mine shipped on July 11th.


----------



## bluzfish (Mar 12, 2011)

July 11 huh? Almost 2 weeks to move a small parcel between major cities. Thanks. Maybe I'll get it before Friday. Canada Post... grrrr... and they wonder why they are having trouble staying afloat.


----------



## fredyfreeloader (Dec 11, 2010)

Received my light coloured one today, mailing date on package was July22/14.


----------



## GuitarsCanada (Dec 30, 2005)

bluzfish said:


> I wonder when they shipped the beige ones. Of course, it can take up to 2 weeks to mail an ordinary letter from Edmonton to Vancouver so...


I'm still waiting for mine so you are not alone. I checked the tracking today and it cleared customs on Monday so prolly get it tomorrow


----------



## zurn (Oct 21, 2009)

bluzfish said:


> July 11 huh? Almost 2 weeks to move a small parcel between major cities. Thanks. Maybe I'll get it before Friday. Canada Post... grrrr... and they wonder why they are having trouble staying afloat.


They ship from Florida though.


----------



## Stratin2traynor (Sep 27, 2006)

I just got mine today. Nice material. Fits like a normal XL. It would LOOK great if I had a chiseled body but it stretches over my little bump just fine. Now that I have a T-shirt that isn't a UFC walkout t-shirt, my wife will be happy. You know what they say, happy wife...maybe I can get another piece of gear...Well done GC.


----------



## Mooh (Mar 7, 2007)

The Waiting Is The Hardest Part

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uMyCa35_mOg

Peace, Mooh.


----------



## woodnoize (Jun 18, 2009)

i'm sure we all got the same email for the 2nd batch... one month wait at the most. can't wait to sport the hoodie at fall gigs!


----------



## bluzfish (Mar 12, 2011)

I just got my 2XL beige one. A little tight fit across my gargantuan belly for my liking so no room for shrinkage at all. But it's pretty cool to have it.


----------



## GuitarsCanada (Dec 30, 2005)

Got the beige as well today. Fit is good and I like this lightweight material. Look forward to the black version


----------



## Mooh (Mar 7, 2007)

Mine arrived today. Very light weight, so light it's practically see-through, beige. It will made a decent undershirt, or I might give it away.

Sorry, I'm disappointed. I would rather have just sent the full amount to Scott as a donation.

Peace, Mooh.


----------



## Clean Channel (Apr 18, 2011)

Got mine today. The size L fits perfectly.

I agree the oatmeal colour combined with the thin material makes the shirt almost see-through. I have other shirts made of similar thin materials in darker colours, and they work well, but I don't think this one will be as practical.

Still, happy to wear it around the house, and always happy to participate in anything GC. 

I look forward to whatever black one I ordered! (off hand can't remember if I ordered a shirt or hoodie)


----------



## copperhead (May 24, 2006)

Got my Black T & hoodie today the shirt is that thin worn out kind of weave but the hoodie is pretty heavy duty


----------



## GuitarsCanada (Dec 30, 2005)

copperhead said:


> Got my Black T & hoodie today the shirt is that thin worn out kind of weave but the hoodie is pretty heavy duty


Right on man. I actually like that tri=blend material, I wore that when I did that shoot last Friday in Toronto in major heat. Breathes nice


----------



## davetcan (Feb 27, 2006)

Last message I got from them was that my order, T and Hoodie, was being printed and would arrive before August 2nd. That was on the 12th and it still shows being printed over 2 weeks later :-(




copperhead said:


> Got my Black T & hoodie today the shirt is that thin worn out kind of weave but the hoodie is pretty heavy duty


----------



## sulphur (Jun 2, 2011)

I really like the sheerness of the oatmeal shirt, super comfy.

They said that the second order, the two black tees are shipped, 
but they sent me the same tracking # from the first order.

The hoodies are in print as of my last email.


----------



## davetcan (Feb 27, 2006)

Just went to get the mail (super box) and lo and behold both Hoodie and T were in there, LOL. Really like them both, and the 2XL is a much better fit for me. The black T feels a little heavier material to me also, 2 thumbs up.


----------



## sulphur (Jun 2, 2011)

I just checked my mailbox also, the black tees were in there.

Yes, they do seem a bit heavier than the oatmeal, less shear,
maybe due to the colour though, but nice shirts too, nonetheless.


----------



## Clean Channel (Apr 18, 2011)

Black hoodie just showed up. It's very nice!


----------



## copperhead (May 24, 2006)

Looks like there in ....:smile-new:


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

Mine arrived today.

They look great.


----------



## sulphur (Jun 2, 2011)

Ah Mike, they printed yours backwards!


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

sulphur said:


> Ah Mike, they printed yours backwards!



I know!

How could they let _that _​out of the shop?


----------



## dodgechargerfan (Mar 22, 2006)

I got my beige one the other day.
I was worried about how light it was, but it's super comfortable.

I wore it today and someone struck up a conversation about guitars with me.
I invited him to check out the forum and sign up.


----------



## GuitarsCanada (Dec 30, 2005)

dodgechargerfan said:


> I got my beige one the other day.
> I was worried about how light it was, but it's super comfortable.
> 
> I wore it today and someone struck up a conversation about guitars with me.
> I invited him to check out the forum and sign up.


A little advertising never hurts


----------

